# Cold/Rainy Turkey?



## Mushijobah

Hey guys. Anyone had luck when weather wasn't so great? I want to go tomorow morning, but don't know if it's worth it! Insight, please!!


----------



## TMK

I'm off work Tue, Wed and Thurs so I'll be trying in the sleet, snow, rain, or whatever.

I'll post whatever happens.


----------



## ThunderHawk7

I have hunted some nasty weather in the past. One thing I noticed is that they stay on the roost a bit longer. So be patient. It also seems that they find their way out into the "fields" when it is rainy...at least in my experience. Hopefully some "hardcore" folks can give you a few more tips...

Good Luck,

Hawk


----------



## Richman

Thunderhawk hit it right.....hunt the fields during the rain. If its windy look for topography that blocks the wind...protected areas. If you find a field in a bottom you're definitely in business. Do lots of walking and looking into fields before calling.

Rich


----------



## wolfbangduck

You certainly can kill a bird in this weather,field hunting in the rain is a good bet,If it is not too bad of a lighting day go for it!some good info has been stated earlier.short of it being not as comfortable,your chances are still good,give if a try.the birds will fly from the roost and do what they do whatever the weather is.Good luck,WBD.


----------



## squid_1

Sunday of youth season was rainy. 2 of my boys each got birds so I would say go for it.


----------



## TMK

Tried PA today.

Saw LOTS of deer, But didn't hear or see a turkey all day

They seem to have lockjaw!


----------



## hunt-n-fish

TMK said:


> Tried PA today.
> 
> Saw LOTS of deer, But didn't hear or see a turkey all day
> 
> They seem to have lockjaw!



It must be where you were, because they talked well in Venago and lawrence counties. Couple of my friends killed birds, one guy killed his 2, yesterday and today. Both days they birds were killed between 9-9:30am.


----------



## TMK

I was hunting on the Mercer/Venango county border.

On the Sat youth hunt, we had six different birds going at the same time in this area. Plus several several other birds gobbling nearby.

Last year during deer season, we saw birds every time we hunted.

I was surprised to not hear any gobbling today, but I'm not too discouraged.


----------



## c. j. stone

One of my best, and most memorable days, was when the forecast for for a possible rain "shower" first thing in the morning. I did take my camo raingear just in case. I set up across a small ravine from a treed gobbler I heard while walking into the woods, back against a huge oak tree. Made a couple yelps to which he responded immediately still in the tree. Then all hell broke loose-worst thunderstorm I ever saw and I'm in the woods, a long way from the truck. It went on for about an hour and must have dumped two inches of rain in that time. The ravine had a small river flowing down it by the time it quit. That turkey stayed in the tree for the entire storm and gobbled every time the thunder clapped-which was a lot! Abt. an hour after it stopped he finally pitched down, came my way, and I shot a tree! No turkey, but what an experience!


----------

